# The 20 gauge turkey guns interest me...



## Arrow3 (May 19, 2011)

I have an Ithaca 20 gauge auto that will shoot 3 inch shells. It has a fixed modified choke in it so I would have to let a gun smith do something with it as far as that goes.....Does hevi shot make 20 gauge loads? Are yall getting about the same killing distance with these guns as you were your 12s ? My gun has a high gloss finish on it so I would also have to get it came dipped. Just something I've been thinking about it. Could be a good off season project.


----------



## ButcherTony (May 19, 2011)

you going to shoot big turkeys with it?


----------



## Arrow3 (May 19, 2011)

ButcherTony said:


> you going to shoot big turkeys with it?



That's all I shoot Jake killa. One day you will graduate up...


----------



## Kevin Farr (May 19, 2011)

My daughter vaporized one with her 20 this year.  I mean literally vaporized that joker's head.  You'll see the video.


----------



## returntoarchery (May 19, 2011)

Yes HeviShot makes 20 Ga 3" turkey loads. Also try Federal Heavyweight #7. Don't let the #7 deter you. It's 15g/cc and is like shooting #6.


----------



## short stop (May 19, 2011)

20  ga   guns ...   are no good   for turkeys ...  Bigger  is better .


----------



## GA DAWG (May 19, 2011)

I don't own a 12 that will out shoot my 20. I killed one at 52 yards with it. I misjudged yardage. Its laid down everything I've shot. No problems. Hevi makes shot for it but Im using Nitros in mine.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 19, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> I don't own a 12 that will out shoot my 20. I killed one at 52 yards with it. I misjudged yardage. Its laid down everything I've shot. No problems. Hevi makes shot for it but Im using Nitros in mine.



I may go the nitro route in mine to. Just need to talk to some gunsmiths to see what they can do about a choke.


----------



## Dupree (May 19, 2011)

i like the fed hw 7's. 4 birds have been killed with my 20, but all have been within 30 yards.


----------



## Gadget (May 19, 2011)

short stop said:


> 20  ga   guns ...   are no good   for turkeys ...  Bigger  is better .




The bigger the shotgun the bigger the turkey it kills......


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2011)

Nothing more dangerous and frightening than tracking a wounded bird into the thick stuff undergunned. Especially if you only gots one shot.


----------



## MKW (May 19, 2011)

*...*

I have never once felt under-gunned turkey hunting with a 20ga. Been using 20s exclusively for a while now. 

Mike


----------



## short stop (May 19, 2011)

gezz   ...     we better stop before Brandons   looking for  yella  Fiochi  hulls   and buying up all The  TSS9...

  I  personally   feel like totin a 12gauge   is   equal to that of  hauling a  lightly used cylinder block thru the  forest ...


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2011)

MKW said:


> I have never once felt under-gunned turkey hunting with a 20ga. Been using 20s exclusively for a while now.
> 
> Mike


Yeah, but you got skills to fall back on if something goes wrong. Most of us got no training in close in combat.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 19, 2011)

I love totin my 20ga around. The turkeys do not like it, it will wreck a longbeard. I shoot the Federal 7's out of mine, they are heavier than hevi-shot and they pattern really well out of most guns with a non ported choke. Just ask our old buddy Andy what my little pop gun will do to a piece of paper, it is frightening  

Just a warning though Brandon, if you want to keep carrying your new browning, DO NOT go the 20ga route, you will like it too much to pick the 12 back up!


----------



## Arrow3 (May 19, 2011)

Gut_Pile said:


> I love totin my 20ga around. The turkeys do not like it, it will wreck a longbeard. I shoot the Federal 7's out of mine, they are heavier than hevi-shot and they pattern really well out of most guns with a non ported choke. Just ask our old buddy Andy what my little pop gun will do to a piece of paper, it is frightening
> 
> Just a warning though Brandon, if you want to keep carrying your new browning, DO NOT go the 20ga route, you will like it too much to pick the 12 back up!



The Browning may be a "duck only" gun if I like the 20....


----------



## rem 300 (May 19, 2011)

I have a benelli M2 20 gauge that is a awesome turkey killing gun, killed one this season at 45 yards with it and one at 30 yards and missed one at about 30 yards. I am shooting a little to tight of a pattern, think I might open it up for next spring... I also have a Ithaca model 37 20 gauge that I had Curtis thread the barrel and I put a Indian Creek .560 in it I havnt shot it yet though but a sweet handleing gun also.. So I would try that Ithaca for sure since you already have the gun..


----------



## buckfever33 (May 19, 2011)

I have a NEF Pardner Pump 20 ga that I put a pistol grip on and got it dipped. I have a Kicks GT and shoot Hevishot 3 inch # 6's. It will absolutely make me leave my xtrema at home every trip.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 19, 2011)

I like my 12 gauge with 2 ounce loads too much to handicap myself with a 20 gauge with 1.25 ounce loads.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 20, 2011)

short stop said:


> gezz   ...     we better stop before Brandons   looking for  yella  Fiochi  hulls   and buying up all The  TSS9...
> 
> I  personally   feel like totin a 12gauge   is   equal to that of  hauling a  lightly used cylinder block thru the  forest ...


Same here. Mines so light. I have to look over and see if I still have it on my shoulder every now and then.


----------



## short stop (May 20, 2011)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I like my 12 gauge with 2 ounce loads too much to handicap myself with a 20 gauge with 1.25 ounce loads.



....     better  stay in the minor  leagues  Eddy ...



    Id  hardly call # 339   inside a 10''  @ 40 yrds        '' a handicap ''


----------



## Gaswamp (May 20, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> I have an Ithaca 20 gauge auto that will shoot 3 inch shells. It has a fixed modified choke in it so I would have to let a gun smith do something with it as far as that goes.....Does hevi shot make 20 gauge loads? Are yall getting about the same killing distance with these guns as you were your 12s ? My gun has a high gloss finish on it so I would also have to get it came dipped. Just something I've been thinking about it. Could be a good off season project.



I guess I would look at it like this, Brandon.  Is the Ithaca a safe Queen or do you use it say Dove hunting.  If its used then keep it like it is.  If its not used then go ahead and make an appointment with you know who to get it made into a dudded up turkey gun.  Otherwise, if you keep it like it is then its a good excuse to buy another gun.


----------



## nhancedsvt (May 20, 2011)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I like my 12 gauge with 2 ounce loads too much to handicap myself with a 20 gauge with 1.25 ounce loads.






short stop said:


> ....     better  stay in the minor  leagues  Eddy ...
> 
> 
> 
> Id  hardly call # 339   inside a 10''  @ 40 yrds        '' a handicap ''



Yeah it sucks having to handicap yourself like that. I don't have the numbers Ryan does, but with my single shot 20 and a $15 choke I was getting 230-240 inside a 10"@ 40 yds with Nitros...


----------



## Gadget (May 20, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Same here. Mines so light. I have to look over and see if I still have it on my shoulder every now and then.




Several times this year I had to do the same thing, even started walking back to the tree cause I couldn't feel my gun at all and just knew I'd left it at the tree only to glance over my shoulder to see it slung over my back, shaving that weight made more of a difference than I anticipated, I've never had to wonder whether my gun was on my back with a 12ga, heavy enough to always remind you, my 20 is lighter than most others through being that it's a single shot with no action, weighs only 4.9 lbs.

 I had planned on switching back and forth between the Benelli SBE2 12ga and the Savage 20 but liked carrying the 20 so much that's all I hunted with all season.


----------



## jonboy (May 20, 2011)

Brandon, I would leave the Ithaca alone and find a used 870 in the $200. range if i were you. I love my lil 20 gauge 870. Don't even know it's on your shoulder.....


----------



## flintdiver (May 20, 2011)

Brandon, is your's the Ithaca SKB XL900 ? I have one of those, it was my first gun. My Dad got it for me back in 1980-81. It would make a sweet turkey gun too, I have thought on it. 5 turkeys have died with that gun in the last 3 years, the kids shoot it as is. But I have been thinking like you, dipping it, screw in chokes , you know turkeyed up ! I think it's a good idea.


----------



## six (May 20, 2011)

I shoot a twelve and never had an issue with the weight or with killing turkeys.   Currently I have no reason or desire to change.  As I get older I may one day decide to go the twenty route.   

If you decide to go with a twenty more power to you.  As long as you know what your gun is capable of and you stay inside it's abilities wether it be a 10,12, 16, 20 or whatever.

Gun/shell combo's doesn't make one any more or less of a turkey hunter.  I wish everyone understood that, both on the 12 and the 20 side of the fence.


----------



## wmahunter (May 20, 2011)

Mossy Super Bantam, Slip-on recoil pad for length, Curtis's magic, IC 555, Burris FF2,  1-7/16 oz of TSS 9's loaded to Hal's recipe =  5.5 pounds of turkey killing machine.

Shortstop has me beat by 1 pellet though as my best count is only 338.


.


----------



## wmahunter (May 20, 2011)

six said:


> I shoot a twelve and never had an issue with the weight or with killing turkeys.   Currently I have no reason or desire to change.  As I get older I may one day decide to go the twenty route.
> 
> If you decide to go with a twenty more power to you.  As long as you know what your gun is capable of and you stay inside it's abilities wether it be a 10,12, 16, 20 or whatever.
> 
> Gun/shell combo's doesn't make one any more or less of a turkey hunter.  I wish everyone understood that, both on the 12 and the 20 side of the fence.



I agree that a better gun doesn't make you a better turkey hunter but using a properly equipped 20 is no handicap either.  IMO mine will outperform 95% of the 12's being used for turkey hunting.


----------



## dtala (May 20, 2011)

If all my turkey guns got stolen and I had to start over I'd definitly only buy a 20, prolly a Benelli auto, and shoot Nitros. Wouldn't give up anything to a 12 ga.......

  troy


----------



## MKW (May 20, 2011)

*...*

Well, I don't get all those big numbers, and still, a 20ga does not handicap me. My little Benelli M1 gets 160ish at 40 with the Federal HW #7s and will handly kill any turkey I hit. I used to shoot the Nitro 7s and got around 250, but I found it unnecessary for my hunting style. I killed my 40th longbeard this spring since I started toting 20ga guns and have never wounded any that I know of(missed 3 that flew away seemingly unharmed)...cant argue with that performance. Some folks are just more comfortable with a 12ga, but I'll never turkey hunt with a 12ga again.
Good luck, Brandon. 

Mike


----------



## NorthGaHunter (May 20, 2011)

I did not like how the hevi shot performed in my gun.  Part of it could have been I did not have the right choke but once I went to TSS, it blew my 12 gauge away.  I have never shot the Federal heavy weight shells.  If I was shooting hevi shot 6's, I would feel under gunned.

I have been hunting with a 20 the past two seasons and really love the carrying it around.  So far, I have shot 4 birds with it, 2 trees, and flat missed another and my cousin shot one with it.  

Last year, I was getting high numbers in a 10" circle (similar to Shortstop) but this year, I changed chokes to open it up a little.  Still not quite content with it, so I plan on doing more patterning this summer with different chokes.  

After shooting a bird with my 20, my cousin is now wanting to get one.  Toting them thru the woods is so much better than lugging a cinder block around.


----------



## kevincox (May 20, 2011)

My sons Remington 20 guage has a nice pattern with Federal Heavweights #7 with a modified choke


----------



## Arrow3 (May 20, 2011)

Gaswamp said:


> I guess I would look at it like this, Brandon.  Is the Ithaca a safe Queen or do you use it say Dove hunting.  If its used then keep it like it is.  If its not useod then go ahead and make an appointment with you know who to get it made into a dudded up turkey gun.  Otherwise, if you keep it like it is then its a good excuse to buy another gun.


Never comes out of the safe and has no sentimental value. I bought it several years back from one of my wife's relatives.


----------



## muddpuppi (May 20, 2011)

just go ahead and get it done you will never regret it....


----------



## tknight (May 20, 2011)

I switched to a 20ga benelli nova a few years ago...and I don't plan on going back to a 12ga!   Like others have stated, the difference in weight is a welcome change!   I shoot hevi-shot 6's and I'm very pleased with the pattern.   Plus when the kids get old enough to shoot we can share shells


----------



## Dupree (May 20, 2011)

"Would have" limited out quicker had I been toting my 12, due to some 50 yard shots but im glad I held out and on to my 20. Made my season last a little longer.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 20, 2011)

flintdiver said:


> Brandon, is your's the Ithaca SKB XL900 ? I have one of those, it was my first gun. My Dad got it for me back in 1980-81. It would make a sweet turkey gun too, I have thought on it. 5 turkeys have died with that gun in the last 3 years, the kids shoot it as is. But I have been thinking like you, dipping it, screw in chokes , you know turkeyed up ! I think it's a good idea.



Yep...Mine is a SKB but im not sure about the XL900??

Mine has these engravings on the sides.....


----------



## jonboy (May 21, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Yep...Mine is a SKB but im not sure about the XL900??
> 
> Mine has these engravings on the sides.....



I'd buy an 870 and use that for something else, but then again i'm a gun freak!


----------



## Turkey Trax (May 21, 2011)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I like my 12 gauge with 2 ounce loads too much to handicap myself with a 20 gauge with 1.25 ounce loads.



One of the funniest posts ive read in a while.


----------



## returntoarchery (May 21, 2011)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I like my 12 gauge with 2 ounce loads too much to handicap myself with a 20 gauge with 1.25 ounce loads.



I shoot Federal HWT 1.5 oz  #7 20 gauge. I see no disadvantage especially if you choose these 12 ga loads in #4 or #5 with the reduced shot count.

A couple Federal Turkey 12 ga Loads:

PHT193F 	 12ga 	 3"	1 5/8oz	 #5 ,#6 , or #7 	 Mag-Shok® HEAVYWEIGHT® Turkey

or 

PFC156F 12ga 2-3/4"  1-1/2oz  #4 , #5, or # 6 Mag-Shok® High Velocity Lead with FLITECONTROL®


----------



## head buster (May 21, 2011)

Arrow that gun sure is purty.  Think I'd be looking for a 870 or 1187. Get the RSF choke with some HW7 and you'll be all set!! Good luck on you're selection!


----------



## returntoarchery (May 21, 2011)

Yeah too purty... I'm wid head buster.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2011)

I plan on havin` a single shot 20 made up, to match my 12.


----------



## short stop (May 21, 2011)

Really Brandon ..that's way to nice of a gun to butcher up imo. ..if u don't any sentimental value on it...just sell it and buy another 20 with interchanable chokes to start with.....it would be less $ and less time/  an easier route.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 21, 2011)

short stop said:


> Really Brandon ..that's way to nice of a gun to butcher up imo. ..if u don't any sentimental value on it...just sell it and buy another 20 with interchanable chokes to start with.....it would be less $ and less time/  an easier route.



I think I concur with Shortstop after viewing the pics


----------



## rocket (May 21, 2011)

Gaswamp said:


> I think I concur with Shortstop after viewing the pics



X3 for what it's worth.


----------



## flintdiver (May 23, 2011)

Brandon , the gun I have has the engravings also, it's an xl 900 or xl 300 possibly. They usually sell for between $300 and $400 on gunbroker. It's likely not a collectible Ithaca as it was imported /made by SKB for Ithaca. It was not made straight up by Ithaca Gun Co. It would be a great gun to turn into a slayer !


----------



## hawglips (May 23, 2011)

short stop said:


> Really Brandon ..that's way to nice of a gun to butcher up imo. ..if u don't any sentimental value on it...just sell it and buy another 20 with interchanable chokes to start with.....it would be less $ and less time/  an easier route.



That's what I'd do too.


----------



## Gaswamp (May 25, 2011)

Gadget said:


> Several times this year I had to do the same thing, even started walking back to the tree cause I couldn't feel my gun at all and just knew I'd left it at the tree only to glance over my shoulder to see it slung over my back, shaving that weight made more of a difference than I anticipated, I've never had to wonder whether my gun was on my back with a 12ga, heavy enough to always remind you, my 20 is lighter than most others through being that it's a single shot with no action, weighs only 4.9 lbs.
> 
> I had planned on switching back and forth between the Benelli SBE2 12ga and the Savage 20 but liked carrying the 20 so much that's all I hunted with all season.



Darn, Rick u got me beat by 3 ounces.  Course mines purtier


----------



## Gadget (May 27, 2011)

Gaswamp said:


> Darn, Rick u got me beat by 3 ounces.  Course mines purtier




prolly have a thinner barrel....


----------



## Huntinfool (May 27, 2011)

I have no idea what mine weighs.  But I promise you it's under 5 pounds.  It is absolutley ridiculous.  That's the main reason I love it so much....second would be the fact that it is seriously deadly.  

I'd be willing to carry extra weight if I thought I got that much extra benefit...but I just don't think I do?

Killed one this year at 52 steps.  TOTALLY misjudge the distance.  But the fact is that it killed him dead at that distance.  I have absolute confidence that my gun will kill a turkey every time at 40 yards.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, is she still in the safe or getting dudded up?


----------

